# Low AMH - good news story



## CJ74 (Jul 15, 2012)

hi
I thought I would share my story as a year ago I was desperate to hear some good news stories...

We have a beautiful ds now aged 5. Three years ago, we decided to try for a sibling - after 6months, I got a BFP but m/c at 10wks. After another year of trying with no joy, I was referred to our local fertility clinic for some tests. These came back with the shocking AMH result of 1.07 (very low/non existent) and FSH of 20 and the consultant told me that it was very unlikely that I would conceive naturally and that IVF was unlikely to work given the quality of my eggs.
A few weeks after this, I got another BFP but at an early 7wk scan, there was no heartbeat  .
Six months later (March 2013) I had the AMH repeated to see if it had changed and this time it was even lower at 0.57!  At this point, I began to accept that it was not meant to be and that we would not be able to provide a sibling for our ds.

However - in July this year, I had another BFP...... the 7wk scan showed a heartbeat..... and the 12wk scan was all normal   !!
I am now 17wks pregnant with everything looking fine. I did have a CVS test at 14wks as I was borderline Downs risk but thankfully that has come back all negative and I can now start to believe that we may have another baby  

I can't explain how it has happened.... it just shows that these tests do not know everything and it only takes one good egg!
Last year, I took pre-conception vits, CoQ10, Royal Jelly as well as acupuncture and no alcohol/caffeine. This year I just took the pre-conception vits, little alcohol/caffeine and also Super Greens drink as often as I could (supposed to be daily but I managed every other day as its disgusting!).

This time last year, I couldn't see a light at the end of the tunnel but it just shows that anything can happen and you can't give up hope.  I hope this can give some people a little hope...
Good luck everyone  
x


----------



## Lorna1547 (Sep 6, 2011)

Awww hon, that's brilliant news.  Congratulations!

I also had a very low AMH (2) and got told that things were very unlikely to work etc. I always got the "sad eyes" treatment from the staff and felt like I was basically wasting my time.

I remember on my second cycle just after egg collection, listening to the woman in the next bed being told they collected 16 eggs, and here I was with my piddly wee 3 eggs.  Low and behold, my bubs are now nearly 2.

I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy honey and take care of yourself and wee bubs.

Love, L xx


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Congrats Lorna! 

I can't really understand how your doctor decided you had poor egg quality as my understanding is that AMH measures your ovarian reserve (i.e. the number of eggs you have left) and high FSH can be indicative of imminent menopause (i.e. running out of eggs) .... same thing-ish .  I thought egg quality could only really be determined if they tried ICSI/IVF and either there was no fertilisation or poor development in the beginning.  If my thinking is correct, shame on your consultant for making you lose some hope.

But as you say, it only takes one egg to make one (or sometimes multiple babies).  So I wouldn't place so much importance on these numbers.  There are so many cases of unexplained fertility because even though fertility treatments have come so far, frankly the scientists still have so much more to learn.

Hope everything continues to go well for you.


----------



## Romeo123 (Mar 3, 2013)

It's so good to hear some positive stories, I've just finished my first IVF cycle which actually got converted to IUI as I only had 2 eggs, unfortunately I got a BFN and with AMH of 0.57 you do wonder if it's worth having another go but my consultant said he feels there's still a chance and doesn't think we should give up yet and after hearing your positive stories I think he's right.

Thanks for giving me some hope. Xx


----------



## BettyMax (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi all

Well read my signature for how quickly things can change! 

In July we were told to go for donor eggs as my AMH was 0.6. My husband also has very poor morphology, we we had totally given up hope. Then in August I missed a period and surprise surprise a natural pregnancy has occurred for the first time EVER! Had a scan yesterday and saw a healthy, wriggly baby with a strong heartbeat.

Never give up hope. Actually, maybe you should give up hope as that's what we did and then it happened!


----------



## Romeo123 (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow that's amazing congratulations. I'm loving all these positive stories x


----------

